# Seriously? Work ads?



## LavenderSugar (Mar 5, 2012)

I cannot believe that there are ads from my work on this site. I can't get away from it.....

I try to separate my personal life from work but it follows me everywhere....go away.

It's for the Canadian Forces.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Those ads most likely only appear to you and possibly other members from *Canada*. I'm not if this helps but you can change internet browser to one that block ads it works well for me.


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

I'd suggest you install the Firefox web browser and install the "Adblock Plus" add-in. That should take care of the problem.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Is the Canadian forces your "work" or your plan to escape the ads? The latter seems a bit extreme.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh I thought your post said "Time for the Canadian Forces".


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I think your post should say "Time for the Canadian Forces".


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Your post says "Time for the Canadian Forces".


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Your post will remain how it is due to the post-12 hour lock on editing.


----------



## LavenderSugar (Mar 5, 2012)

No, lol, sorry, yes I saw an ad for the Canadian Forces and yes that is who I work for. I'm not a real "militant/military" person so I really like keeping my home life, when I get it, separate from my work life!

That and I never expected that on this website.

BTW, I browse on an iPad.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

LS, they just want you to know they can see you. 

They can always see you.


----------



## LavenderSugar (Mar 5, 2012)

Ha ha....yeah right. When they talk about classified documents in our military, they mean classified from their own military. Everyone else can see them lol.


----------

